# The Music Performance Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This man brings tears. He sounds like my father.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Your father must have been quite the vocalist. I like that this fellow isn’t all about the power and volume. Do you know what his native language is?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> Your father must have been quite the vocalist. I like that this fellow isn't all about the power and volume. Do you know what his native language is?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


He's Dutch. There's a YouTube of his performance on Holland's Got Talent where everyone is being polite and twittery until the music starts and he opens his mouth. The chief judge drops his jaw, widens his eyes and raises his hands to the Heavens.


----------

